# 1967 Chevelle Nitrous Breathing 283 - over 400hp



## kadriver (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's some pics I took of my grocery getter.

I built the motor in my garage.

Tommy Murray (RIP) a local drag racer built the mixer (transmission)

4:56 Eaton posi read end (so that little motor can sling the heavy car) - installed courtesy Trident Tech College Automotive Dept

Erson Hydraulic roller cam, dart II heads with the big 2.02 valves, Performer RPM intake, 4500 stall converter, Edlebrock 750 CFM carb

Motor makes about 400 hp (I think) with the 125hp Power Shot Nitrous Oxide Under-the-carb system

Zero to 97 mph in 7.2 seconds on DOT Mickey Thompson Super Sticky street tires

Don't do too well puttsing around below 3000 rpm, this motor wants to be wide open throttle.

It's barely controllable when I shoot the nitrous to it, wants to "swap ends"

kadriver


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 22, 2015)

Very beautiful. 8)


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sweet ride!!!! Love the old muscle cars. 8)


----------



## Smack (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice Chevy, I like the electric fans.


----------



## chuckgambale (Sep 23, 2015)

A little different than the Chevy Malibu wagon my dad had in the early 80's 0-60 in 2 minutes 
Really nice car


----------



## 72chevel (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey very nice! I miss those days of working with sweet old cars. Now a days it seems you cannot get one of these gems for less than 10-15k. My very first project was a 1970 Gtx bought it for $3500 had so much fun with it! I found a very similar one on craigslist last week and they wanted 18k for it and it still needed complete restoration!


----------

